

Ask HN: Which E-Ink device to use for a project? - HodCarrier

Hi all,<p>I have a project I want to muck about with at home and I was wondering what would be the best device to use.<p><pre><code>  Rough requirements:
    * E-Ink display
    * 6" or larger
    * WiFi
    * Touch
</code></pre>
I was thinking about using the Nook Touch but I'd have to muck about with rooting it, etc. I was wondering if there's any device out there that's not going to require rooting?<p>The application I'm creating will need to communicate with the outside world (hence WiFi), manipulate the display and receive either button or touch input.<p>Suggestions?
======
mbmccormick
I just got done hacking the non-touch Kindle 4 (the $69 one on Amazon) as a
dashboard-type display and it was pretty easy to do. I have a post on my blog
with how to do it if you end up going this route.

[http://mbmccormick.com/2013/04/secure-shell-access-on-the-
ki...](http://mbmccormick.com/2013/04/secure-shell-access-on-the-kindle-4/)

~~~
HodCarrier
Cool. Good information, thank you. I'd be really interested in any follow ups
you have about the dashboard display application you wrote.

Thanks again, I appreciate it.

